# My small collection of eyeshadows from MAC! <3



## EOTD-Fanny (Feb 20, 2012)

Here´s my tiny collection of eyeshadows from my favorite brand - MAC!
  	I don´t have so much yet.
  	I live far away from the nearest MAC-counter and I don´t have so much money.
  	But my collection is growing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  	First picture: _Sumptious Olive, Woodwinked, All That Glitters, _
_Expensive Pink, __Mythology, Deep Truth, Trax and Dazzlelight._

  	Second picture: _Mythical, Beauty Marked, Blue Candy,_
_Parfait Amour, Royale, Steamy, Star Violet and Juiced._


----------



## vala (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the colours you have  Now I want Deep Truth and Trax!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for the answer! 
  	Yes, Deep Truth is so pretty!


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty collection! Copperplate would make such a gorgeous addition to your collection  it goes with everything!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you!
  	I´ll check it out!


----------

